# Bipolar Disorder: A Guide for Patients & Families



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2004)

Note: The following guide is in Adobe Acrobat format. You can download the free Adobe Acrobat Reader here.

If you prefer to download a copy of the _Guide for Patients and Families_ to your computer for later viewing, *right click* on the link below using your mouse and select "Save as..." in the menu that pops up:

Treatment of Bipolar Disorder: A Guide for Patients and Families
http://www.psychguides.com/Bipolar_2000_Guide.pdf


----------



## stargazer (Aug 16, 2006)

Did my daughter contact you?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 16, 2006)

No. That post is actually from March 2004.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh. I mis-took it for new.


----------



## wilkie (Oct 12, 2006)

I was recently (9 months ago) diagnosed with bipolar affective disorder following a severe bout of depression that nearly drove me to suicide. I have also experienced a manic state that culminated in some anti-social behaviour that put me at high risk (fighting). I am sure like many the manic state left me feeling fantastic but once it passed it becomes clear that it needs to be managed. I am currently under psychiatric treatment which is pharmacologic and involves lamotrigine and topiramate. Today I am almost functioning at full level although I do have a lack of concentration and often awake in a lethargic state which feels like a hangover.

 I never want to feel that out of control on either the depressed or manic side. I have opted to not return to my old job which was a senior executive position as I feel that the stress of the position combined with the demands and long hours were a major contributor to the bipolar episodes although the single event of a marital breakup triggered the depression. I am trying to understand the link of stress to bipolar disorder and any scientific or research material that might support stress management with treatment for bipolar disorder can anyone help me out.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 12, 2006)

There are several articles addressing this issue here, wilkie:

Life Events and Bipolar Disorder
In addition to understanding the mechanism linking stress and disorder, ... Here's how bipolar disorder can result in family tensions and how to reduce ...
http://www.healthyplace.com/communities/bipolar/treatment/compliance/stress.asp 

Stress may link bipolar disorder and schizophrenia
researchers in the past few years have found a number of genetic and molecular common denominators between schizophrenics, who have delusions, and patients ...
http://www.healthyplace.com/communities/Bipolar/news_2005/genetics.asp 

Bipolar Disorder: Signs, Symptoms, and Treatment
When an individual is predisposed to bipolar disorder, an episode can be triggered by:. a major life event,; major stress,; chronic illness, ...
HelpGuide.org

Stress and Bipolar Disorder, October 29, 2004 Press Release ...
An errant enzyme linked to bipolar disorder, in the brain’s prefrontal cortex, impairs cognition under stress, an animal study shows. The disturbed thinking ...
http://www.nih.gov/news/pr/oct2004/nimh29a.htm

Bipolar II, Mood Swings without Mania; Brain Tours; Stress and ...*
Bipolar II is a version of Bipolar Disorder: depression is obvious but mild phases of high energy ("hypomania"), which can just look like anxiety and ...
Psych Education 

What Causes Bipolar Disorder?
When we look for the cause of bipolar disorder, the best explanation via the research available at this time is what is termed the "Diathesis-Stress Model. ...
Theories About the Causes of Bipolar Disorder

Bipolar Disorder Self Care
Bipolar Disorder information on how to take care of yourself. ... Managing your stress is extremely important as stress can easily trigger "an episode. ...
http://www.mhsanctuary.com/bipolar/selfcare.htm

Psychology Today: Managing Bipolar Disorder
Today the average age of onset of bipolar disorder is 19. It's not clear whether there is a rising ... "Stress definitely worsens the disorder," says Stoll. ...
A Case of Catch-22



...more


----------



## wilkie (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you this has been most helpful


----------



## foghlaim (Jan 18, 2007)

been looking at some of those links,, 
so far i have found this one, {website removed-no longer exists} very good, easy to understand, in laymans terms, my language so to speak.   and that was only the F.A.Q's!!! lol 

thanks for posting them David.


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 16, 2011)

{websites no longer exist-links removed}

It appears that these 2 links no longer direct to the actual sites.  Both go to pages that have only links on them to other sites or sites that want to sell stuff.


----------



## Andy (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank-you Always Changing! Your right they were websites no longer in use. I removed the 2 links from the article and your post so no one clicks on them there. :2thumbs:


----------

